# Need used Gheenoe advice



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Looking at a 2006 standard model Classic w/

15 horse 2-stroke Mecrury - unknown model year - looks like late 90's - last started in 08/2007
Bow t-motor bracket
MK riptide t-motor
power pole
older trailer

I have a torn rotator cuff and need to possibly get out of kayak fishing

What is the boat above worth?

If I do buy it I'll probably sell the engine and replace with a 9.9, how much is the Merc 15 worth?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Keep the 15 and put 9.9 decals on it. Trust me. 

Without more information, I would think about 4K pending the condition.

And welcome aboard. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Keep the 15 and put 9.9 decals on it.  Trust me.
> 
> Without more information, I would think about 4K pending the condition.
> 
> And welcome aboard. [smiley=1-beer.gif]



What he said


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Absolutely agree and did the same thing (the graphics) on a honda. You should have seen Borf when I pulled the motor out of the truck when I was selling it to him. ;D


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info and welcome. I'm going to try and take a look at this gheenoe today.

Mike


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Hard to tell with out detailed information on the boat. Here is what I told someone else with a similar questions.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1189115149

_Hard to tell without price and pictures. In my opinion, the amount of depreciation would be based upon:

1, Condition - When I bought my first Gheenoe Classic I was willing to pay top dollar for a newer clean boat. This was also influenced by #2

2. Availability - How long would it take you to get the boat elsewhere. If they are back ordered expect to pay more.

3, Quality of components - Junk added to a boat can be worthless or even hurt the value. Good components fetch premiums.

4. Proper rigging for the desired application - Its not going to do you any good if:

it already has a low quality jack plate made for a kicker on a sailboat 
a long shaft motor (on a Classic) 
holes cut in wrong places
cheap electronics
bad livewell rigging
homemade trolling motor rigging

You get the picture but if it was done right. Say like Jim Farmer's DH Classic or Tojo's DHC Classic then it probably is worth every penny.

5. Motor - This is mostly personal choice but there are a few things to keep in mind. A good 2 stroke 25 HP short shaft is valuable. Additional options like electric start increase the value. Mercury tilt and trim is very desirable.

So all things considered if its a perfect setup, barely used and has good documentation I would pay as high as 90% of the new value. No higher because I would rather buy new and build the boat my way if its going to cost the same as new. If its a worst case scenario I would rather walk away then deal with it. 

Good Luck_


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Keep the 15 and put 9.9 decals on it.  Trust me.
> 
> Without more information, I would think about 4K pending the condition.
> 
> And welcome aboard. [smiley=1-beer.gif]



I'll be picking up the Gheenoe tomorrow.

Now where can I get a 9.9 decal for a 2005 Mercury 2-stroke.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Strike III,

If you find those decals, let me know cause I've been looking for some also....(mercury 9.9)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Try this site. http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

This site also has decals.

http://www.mercruiserparts.com


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Well I joined the club today.

2006 Classic
2005 Mercury 15 hp 2-stroke
power pole
40 lb MK riptide

Ran it this afternoon. Started right up and ran well - prop is worn though. Both the power pole and t-motor run off of a single Odyssey PC1200 battery - is this adequate? I'm a t-motor junkie - like to keep moving.

Like all newbies I'll have lots of questions. I've already obtained lots of info here and really appreciate how open and helpful you are.

Mike


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats! Was that the one on jaxkayakfishing.com from the crazy viking guy? Oh, and 

[smiley=worth.gif]


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Johnny, the crazy yakviking gave my son and I a very good deal.

Pics to follow after some washing, waxing and some personalization.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Strike III,
> 
> If you find those decals, let me know cause I've been looking for some also....(mercury 9.9)


Me too, I need them for my 4hp.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Why does he need decals with a 2006 Classic? Isn't it rated for a 25?


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

25HP Remote Steer
15HP Tiller Steer

New set of Merc 9.9 decals went on ebay last week for around $25......missed um

Oh, definitely keep the 15 just no WOT all the time if you can ;D ;D ;D ;D

Have 15 with nice new hood and decals (thanks ron) and a beat-up 9.9 hood for everyday use 

Sounds like you have a super sweet setup


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Why does he need decals with a 2006 Classic?  Isn't it rated for a 25?


There are a few areas I'd like to fish but have a 10 hp limit.


----------

